# No David Doubilet but...



## 42.jpg (May 13, 2010)

Bonaire


----------



## Fraginator3000 (May 13, 2010)

Ah almost ideal. U need to do one of two things to perfect such a shot. 

a) take a tripod underwater - BAD IDEA

b)stand on a rock and have a mate clean the lens so you dont have drops on the above-water part.

Otherwise a good image


----------

